# furniture and mattress vendors



## psip

Hi all. My wife and I just moved to Cairo a week ago and this is my first post on the forum. We are shopping around for apartments in Zamalek and have our hearts set on a mostly unfurnished place. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend good stores for buying furniture and a mattress. Thanks!


----------



## Abdurahman36

psip said:


> Hi all. My wife and I just moved to Cairo a week ago and this is my first post on the forum. We are shopping around for apartments in Zamalek and have our hearts set on a mostly unfurnished place. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend good stores for buying furniture and a mattress. Thanks!


hello, I live in nasr city, the best matress stores are Yansen and Masterbed,I tried yansen in my house and I tried Masterbed in sheraton hotels,Masterbed is much better and more comfortable,the stores here in makram ebid street in nasr city,but of course there must be some in your area, regarding furnitures,depends on your budget if the budget is high per room -30000 LE average,then look for american furniture stores if budget is low then look for Mefco Helwan furniture the best quality for a given price is there.any taxi driver would help in that.


----------



## psip

Abdurahman36 said:


> hello, I live in nasr city, the best matress stores are Yansen and Masterbed,I tried yansen in my house and I tried Masterbed in sheraton hotels,Masterbed is much better and more comfortable,the stores here in makram ebid street in nasr city,but of course there must be some in your area, regarding furnitures,depends on your budget if the budget is high per room -30000 LE average,then look for american furniture stores if budget is low then look for Mefco Helwan furniture the best quality for a given price is there.any taxi driver would help in that.


I saw a Master Bed store in Zamalek the other day. I'll go check it out. Thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## Abdurahman36

any time


----------



## Abdurahman36

there is also one stor which has all furnitures and matress it's called Carpet City and is very famous also with reasonable prices and good quality.


----------

